# Ambulance Company with LOTS of problems



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

In the next county over, Plymoth Ambulance seems to be having LOTS of problems in the news recently:

*Problem #1 - Financial Questions...*

_Some members of the Plymouth Community Ambulance Association are under heavy fire for a series of questionable purchases._
_Montgomery County prosecutors are alleging that more than $1 million earmarked for running the volunteer emergency service was spent instead on a wide array of eyebrow-raising extravagances._
_Three unpaid volunteer leaders of the Plymouth ambulance corps are reportedly at the center of the investigation: Harvey S. Grossman, the association's chief financial officer and treasurer; association president Jeff Cohen; and chief operations officer George Gilliano._
_No charges have been filed, but all three have been stripped of power while the criminal investigation continues. Last week, police raided Grossman's home and removed a variety of furnishings - right down to the pillows - they suspect were purchased on the association's tab._

This was pulled from a Philly Inquirer Columnist's take on the issue.. I can't find the original article, with pics of the raid...
http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/13695459.htm


*Problem #2 - Medic fired over postings on Blog on internet*

From http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/13705467.htm 
_John Durante, acting president of the ambulance's board of directors, said yesterday that the employee was fired Jan. 13 for misuse of a computer and "inappropriate comments" about emergency victims on her blog._

_Durante declined to identify the former employee other than to say she was a female paramedic. Durante said he had not seen the photos and text on the woman's blog._

_"It's a personnel matter and I can't say anything else," Durante said._
_The site, which is no longer available over the Internet, reportedly contained photos and captions of people who needed Plymouth Ambulance's services. One image showed Mexicans jumping from a building fire with the words "Mexican jumping beans" as the caption, according to the Times Herald of Norristown._

_The blog reportedly contained a statement suggesting that Norristown's poor residents used 911 calls and the ambulance as a "taxi service."_
Rest at: http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/13705467.htm


*Problem #3 - Medic Arrested and Fired for theft and tampering with Schedule II drugs.*

_A Plymouth Community Ambulance paramedic was fired Friday, the second employee firing in as many weeks._
_The termination also comes at a time when a grand jury is investigating allegations of fraud and embezzlement by members of the nonprofit ambulance company's board of directors._
_Friday, John P. Durante, acting board president, fired the paramedic, who was charged with burglary and drug offenses after allegedly stealing narcotics for his personal use. Doug Entenman, 36, of Magnolia, Del., is awaiting arraignment._
_ <SNIP>_
_Police charge that Entenman removed morphine sulfate and fentanyl citrate, both controlled substances, from ambulances and replaced them with a saline solution. Entenman replaced vial caps using glue in a bid to cover up the thefts, police said._
_Durante said ambulance officials continue to investigate whether any patients received the saline solution instead of a narcotic but said it "doesn't appear" that that had happened._
From: http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/news/local/13736518.htm


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 30, 2006)

_



The blog reportedly contained a statement suggesting that Norristown's poor residents used 911 calls and the ambulance as a "taxi service."

Click to expand...

_ 


It's probably true...


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't even question that.... what is amazing is that in the last 3 weeks, the company has made National headlines at EMSRESPONDER.COM for 3 different issues....

Anyone want to work there... they are probably hiring!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 30, 2006)

My best friend's parents live in Norristown... I guess I should call them and tell them to contract with a private company...


----------



## mightymom7 (Jan 30, 2006)

[I said:
			
		

> The blog reportedly contained a statement suggesting that Norristown's poor residents used 911 calls and the ambulance as a "taxi service."


_

What EMS service doesn't have this complaint??    It's not like she was lying about what was going on. :blink:  Perhaps they're upset because it has become public knowledge.  I know there are many things the media should know about (especially on those slow news days) -- like being understaffed, not enough working trucks, insects, etc._


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 30, 2006)

*blogs can be such a bad idea.*

This isn't the first time that I've heard about someone being fired for posting inappropriate stuff in their blog. What's more surprising is that people STILL go and do dumb stuff like that and then they act surprised when they get fired for it.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 30, 2006)

I am blogless, going to stay that way, don't understand the point behind them.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a blog, because I have a lot of college friends who don't live around here - so I write notes about what I'm up to, and post a couple pics, and they do the same on their blogs - and we can all check in whenever it's convenient for us.  Of course we still talk on the phone, but the blog is a quick and easy way to spread some news.


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a blog, to b#tch about life in general.... but I never say paticular info as to "what" I'm talking about...

Jon


----------

